# Noddy bike....



## Capt Lightning (Jul 17, 2016)

When I were  lad, coppers used to ride "Noddy bikes"......



This was the police version of the Velocette "LE" motor bike.  When police officers met a superior officer, they were meant to salute.  When riding a bike, this was regarded as unsafe, so instead they were told to 'nod' an acknowledgement.   Hence the name.

Now they ride BMWs.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 17, 2016)

*Yes, I remember them well.
I  particularly remember one embarrassing time for one officer in East London, when his bike had stalled and simply refused to restart.*


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2016)

Good name for the bike.  Just keep BOTH hands on the handlebars.


----------

